# X7 vs ACC vs ACE vs X10 prices



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

The skinny/tapered high$ shafts with heavy points are well suited to shooting out in the wide open where the wind can be problem. Unless you are a pro level shooter, ACC's will work just fine, but they will drift a little more in wind. Easton ACG's are not on your list, but should be considered as these are a little smaller diameter than ACC's and are heavier for spine. The ACG's cost a little more than ACC's but will be worth the price difference on windy days. The X10 Pro Tours may be the best distance arrow ever made for compounds, but are a little too sporty for me.

We need someone to tell us about those GTX cams when you have shot them for a while.


----------



## Monster X (Oct 19, 2010)

The victory nanos should be another choice. Thats what im ordering for field. B ut i think thay call them. V.A.P. now. Not for sure


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

Monster X said:


> The victory nanos should be another choice. Thats what im ordering for field. B ut i think thay call them. V.A.P. now. Not for sure


Winner Winner, Chicken Dinner!!!!
I will be changing from ACE's to VAP's next year, similar diameter and a bit stronger on the back end. (The Nano's are now VAP because everyone was getting them confused with the CE Nano series.)


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

The Easton Carbon Ones are coming out with some stiffer arrows down to a 410. Check on them after Jan 1st!


----------



## C Doyle 88 (Sep 1, 2007)

FMJ's are same $$ as the X7's---but the same size as ACC's @ .500 spine and smaller @ .400----and will shoot inside of them in the wind by about 50%


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I'm sold on VAP's too. Been shooting them since spring, and they are great. Only problems I've had is the pins are just too soft for my liking and the inside of the shafts are so slick, I've had trouble keeping the points glued in.


----------

